# back legs won't stand straight



## leafmangotree (Aug 30, 2014)

Its about 4 months old and still quilling. It keeps on sleeping and back legs won't stand straight after some changes. I've started free feed it and change its bedding to pine shavings. It became fatter than before i free feed it. It can still walk but its belly is touching the ground.


----------



## shrubpig (Aug 31, 2014)

I think the free feeding is causing it to fatten up. Does your hedgehog have access to a wheel?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What food are you giving? Is your hedgehog active at night and have a wheel to run on? Do you mean he won't stand straight up, or that his back legs seem weak or painful/injured? Can you post some pictures of your hedgehog?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is your hedgehog a boy or a girl? 

What do you mean "back legs won't stand straight after some changes". What changes did you make? Did he or she get injured by these changes?

All hedgehogs should be free fed, especially at 4 months old as s/he is still growing.


----------



## leafmangotree (Aug 30, 2014)

I think it's scared about the changes. Now its completely normal.


----------

